# Knights of the black and white?



## tallyho (May 31, 2011)

I have been referred to the novel "Knights of the black and white". I believe they're are three in the series, and are from Jack Whyte. 
I have seen both good and indeed very bad reviews of this work, and before I buy this book I was wondering whether anyone here is familar with this work. Is it all that?


----------



## Edgemaker (Aug 13, 2011)

I read the book awhile Back and it is a historical fiction based on the Knights Templar. Personally I would have dealt without the sexual parts in it and delve a little deeper into the secrecy and events of the times, but to each his own. I read it through but found it to be a 3 out of five. It was fun to read about the plot lines without as I said the intimate parts.


----------

